
Show HN: GoGeneric extension for Chrome - bsg75
https://github.com/kmatt/go-generic
======
bsg75
Hostility reduced: [https://github.com/kmatt/go-
generic/issues/3](https://github.com/kmatt/go-generic/issues/3)

------
bsg75
Replaces the term generics with cheeky text.

